# I Tried so Hard



## Eriquar (Mar 30, 2009)

Before you all break out the Flame Throwers - I want you to know, that I have 2 female cats that are desexed and are totally inside cats - have only been outside when taken to the vets and even then they were both in Cat Carriers.

So...last night.. The grey cat - Georgie.. was leaping up the wall, managed to get her paw up to the top of the light switch !.. It got the better of me.. I went to check.. and discovered she was chasing a tiny Huntsman Spider - that was scurrying across the wall. Well the poor thing fell or leapt off the wall on to the carpet., before I could get to it, Georgie had pounced on it and was playing with it.. I pushed her away to discover the spider curled up in a ball, on giving it a quick light prod.. I discovered it was still alive.. all legs in tack. 

So, I shooed her out of the way into another room... raced into the kitchen to grab some paper towel so I could save the spider and put it outside...I must of been a couple of seconds at the most... Just as I went to stoop down to scoop up the spider.............The other cat Bella.. large fluffy Persian.. sauntered over to smooch my leg... .........................AND STOOD ON THE HUNTSMAN and squished it. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## itbites (Mar 30, 2009)

ummm...........ok then lol


----------



## Eriquar (Mar 30, 2009)

You kinda had to be there. Here I was trying to save the huntsman from being tormented by one cat.. To have the other one stand on it and end the poor things life...lol


----------



## Kirby (Mar 30, 2009)

you murderer!!! its all your fault.


----------



## ravan (Mar 30, 2009)

*giggles* you mur-diddly-urderer!!


----------



## FAY (Mar 30, 2009)

OMG!! if that is the worst thing you ever witness................you are one lucky punter......


----------



## mark83 (Mar 30, 2009)

you have cats as pets. Weirdo!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 30, 2009)

lol hows that.. did the second cat know what it had done? it would be even funnier if it had no idea. 
what an experience xD
hahaha usually its me rescuing them from my dad though.. one time he ran screaming down the hallway because of it HAHAHA it was hilarious...


Nat  x


----------



## KaaTom (Mar 30, 2009)

ravan said:


> *giggles* you mur-diddly-urderer!!


 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Minka (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, your a monster.


----------



## thals (Mar 30, 2009)

lol poor spidey... I know how it can feel though, have had a few sizeable huntsman round the house, and once I had just saved one from the 'wrath' of my dad's shoe only to have it enjoy a few seconds of freedom out the backyard then be eaten by my bros stuuuupit sheltie lol
Thems the breaks ey :lol:


----------



## mb_64 (Mar 30, 2009)

We try not to kill the huntsmen also...we use a bug catcher to catch them .......keep them over night ........the beardies prefer them alive in the morning!!!!


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 30, 2009)

mb_64 said:


> We try not to kill the huntsmen also...we use a bug catcher to catch them .......keep them over night ........the beardies prefer them alive in the morning!!!!




AHAHAH Lawl.


----------



## Zena (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha Ha. My cat was on the lawn stalking my boyfriends Murray Darling Python....it was supervised stalking...and as she was watching the snake intently and crossing the lawn she ALMOST stood on my Diamond Python who was also having a crawl on the grass. The cat saw the Diamond Python at the last minute and went 1 foot up in the air. That was enough to freak her out for the rest of the morning!


----------



## falconboy (Apr 3, 2009)

Now thats one cat that deserves a medal.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 3, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Now thats one cat that deserves a medal.



ha ha i agree


----------



## Noongato (Apr 3, 2009)

Yous cant whinge about cats killing reps blah blah and think its great it kills a spider. Make up your mind whether cats are good or bad people...Geez


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 3, 2009)

I have on word to say-lol


Will


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldnt have bothered using a cat ...my shoe has better AIM


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Aww spiders have feelings too!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Apr 11, 2009)

ravan said:


> you mur-diddly-urderer!!


 
Shutup Flanders.




Poor Spidey.


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 11, 2009)

HAHA my beardies like spiders, the bigger the juiceier!!


----------



## foxysnake (Apr 11, 2009)

Omg! funny as, but i know what you mean - been through something similar myself!!! Naughty kitty!!!! (Would like to add, that like you, I am 1 person who ONLY has cats inside and not out, so I'd like to give you a thumbs up for not contributing to the nightly kill number caused by cats!!). Would also like to add that I am one of these ppl who hates cats - that ARENT kept inside at ALL times!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Apr 11, 2009)

I sure hope it wasn't a native spider  :lol:


----------



## missllama (Apr 11, 2009)

my cats are phsycos with spiders, the second i see that look on there face i run out the room because i no that they have found a spider and there guna eat it lol

i hate it when they pick them up in there mouths, shake there heads drop it then quickly pounce on it again and do it over and over and over till they eat it lol

GROSE


----------



## oreo1 (May 18, 2009)

LOL! hahaa oh well nice try trying to save it. i personally wouldnt hav bothered:shock:


----------



## itbites (May 18, 2009)

oreo1 said:


> LOL! hahaa oh well nice try trying to save it. i personally wouldnt hav bothered:shock:


 
Says the person who feels bad about using fly spray on roaches LOL :lol:


----------



## Drazzy (May 18, 2009)

*Thinks of all the innocent moths his cats have made chew toys*


----------



## Hooglabah (May 18, 2009)

i saved a spider once then i thought id keep it so i put it in my dragon cage i figured theyd get along great but the silly dragons thought the huntsman was food. whod have thought 

(all "saved" bugs turn into lizard/ frog/ scorpion poo in my house > )


----------



## oreo1 (May 18, 2009)

itbites said:


> Says the person who feels bad about using fly spray on roaches LOL :lol:



hehe thats because a foot (or in this case a cat paw) wouldve been a quick and (hopefully) painless death lol fly spray is slow and it would hurt:cry: haha


----------



## oreo1 (May 18, 2009)

Hooglabah said:


> i saved a spider once then i thought id keep it so i put it in my dragon cage i figured theyd get along great but the silly dragons thought the huntsman was food. whod have thought
> 
> (all "saved" bugs turn into lizard/ frog/ scorpion poo in my house > )



hahaa


----------

